#  Der kleine Patient >   Schwanger werden durch Hormone und Eisprungkalender? >

## KopfUntermArm

Hallo ihr Lieben. 
Ich bin seit lalngem mit meinem Partner zusammen. wir wünschen uns ein Kind. Leider hat es bisher auf natürlichem Weg nicht geklappt. Da ich nicht mehr so lange auf meinen babywunsch warten möchte, nehme ich Hormone und errechne meine fruchtbaren Tage nach diesem Eisprungrechner: die fruchtbaren Tage einfach berechnen. Jetzt meine Frage habt ihr das auch so gemacht, wenn ja wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert?  
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## josie

Hallo KopfUntermArm!
Wenn Du Hormone nimmst, dann bist Du sicher auch in fachärztlicher Behandlung, das ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Trotzdem gibt es da keine Richtwerte, ob und wie schnell es unter der Hormonbehandlung zu einer Schwangerschaft kommt, nicht umsonst gibt es viele künstliche Befruchtungen.
Den einzigen Rat, den ich dir da geben kann, daß ihr euch selber nicht unter Druck setzt, das ist nämlich genau das Gegenteil von dem, was hilfreich ist. 
Nicht umsonst gibt es viele "Geschichten", wo Betroffene nach vielen Jahren erfolgloser Versuch das Thema Kinder dann abgehakt haben und kurze Zeit später kam es zu einer Schwangerschaft

----------


## Chrimos

Bei der Hormonbehandlung sollte dir dein Arzt eigentlich alles genau ausrechnen und mitgeben. Irgendwelche Pseudo-Rechner aus dem Internet finde ich persönlich sehr blauäugig. Ich kann keinem soetwas empfehlen.

----------


## Michaelo

Da sich der Eisprung ja gerne verschiebt, würde ich auch nicht immer auf so einen Kalender vertrauen. Bei meiner Schwester gab es auch ähnliche Probleme. Da wurde ihr vom Arzt empfohlen, gar nicht so darauf zu achten, wann der Eisprung ist, sondern locker an die Sache dranzugehen. Es hat ein Jahr gedauert, dann wurde sie schwanger

----------


## Bianca12

Ich konnte bisher keinem dieser Kalendar vertrauen. Mein Mann und ich haben es Monate lang versucht schwanger zu werden und haben uns nach diesen Kalenarn orientiert aber es hat nicht geklappt. Wir wollten so gerne schwanger werden. Zum Schluss hat es dann endlich doch geklappt aber komischer weise erst nach dem wir nicht mehr so stark dahinter waren beabsichtigt schwanger zu werden. Ich rate jedem der Schwanger werden will, sich nicht zu stark darauf zu fokussieren und es einfach geschehen lassen. Dann kommt es schon fast von ganz allein.  :Smiley:

----------

